# Dimmer Thermostat



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

I made a post in the equipment section of the forums and it has seemed to have disappeared and I have no clue why so I thought I would post in here (maybe I posted in the wrong section?).

Anyway, I have two bearded dragons who live in different vivariums, they are around two years old and I am looking for a dimmer so I am able to keep their temps correct all year round. They currently have temperature probes at each end of their vivariums so would using a simple dimmer along side the temp probes be ok?

like this:









Be ok or would I need to get two dimmer thermostat?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya, yes you need 2 dimmer thermostats, the light plugs into the stat, with the probe near the cool end until you get the correct basking temperature, and the same for the other viv. how have you controlled their heating so far? Alternatively you can just adjust the wattage bulb/bulb height to achieve the correct temps.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

What kind of stat is that? Doesn't look like the normal reptile dimming thermostats.


----------



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

clumsyoaf said:


> Hiya, yes you need 2 dimmer thermostats, the light plugs into the stat, with the probe near the cool end until you get the correct basking temperature, and the same for the other viv. how have you controlled their heating so far? Alternatively you can just adjust the wattage bulb/bulb height to achieve the correct temps.


I have been using different watt bulbs in the summer and winter but obviously some days are hotter than others so I am wanting to get a dimmer thermostat to keep it even all year round.


----------



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

Debbie1962 said:


> What kind of stat is that? Doesn't look like the normal reptile dimming thermostats.


It's just a normal dimmer, I thought that I could plug the bulbs into it and use the thermometer probes I have to measure the temperature and just adjust the brightness of the bulb use the dimmer, if that would work.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

A normal dimmer would only work if you could guarantee the room will stay at the exact same temps through the day, each day, all year or you would have to be continually adjusting it. A dimmer will ensure that the statted heat source will only reach the right temps despite the different ambients etc, it will never get too hot or too cold as it will adjust itself ......Proper stat all the way. It may seem like a lot of money at first BUT i have stats that are many years old and still work perfectly


----------



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

TEENY said:


> A normal dimmer would only work if you could guarantee the room will stay at the exact same temps through the day, each day, all year or you would have to be continually adjusting it. A dimmer will ensure that the statted heat source will only reach the right temps despite the different ambients etc, it will never get too hot or too cold as it will adjust itself ......Proper stat all the way. It may seem like a lot of money at first BUT i have stats that are many years old and still work perfectly


I totally forgot about the room temperature. 
Yes it will cost quite a bit but my babies are worth it.
Next question, which dimmer stat is best?


----------



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

Recommendations on which dimmer thermostat I should get would be highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Habistat are a good brand.


----------



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

Would this be ideal for me since I have them in seperate vivs? Their vivs are on top of each other.










Btw: I have no clue how the angry face happened in my last post!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Have a look at microclimate prime stats. The one I have has can control 3 individual sources and it's digital with the ability to set different temperatures throughout the day etc


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

The dual one would work for two vivs if you only need to measure the hot spot in each


----------



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

I was going to get the twin channel one, however I have read that they aren't suitable for light bulbs. Is that correct? It's their basking spot bulb I am wanting to control.


----------



## Paulington (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Lola.

Ignore that dual-channel thermostat, that is no good for you or your bearded dragons. That is essentially a double mat-stat, which aren't worth the plastic they're made out of. What you need is a HabiStat (or other make) Dimming Thermostat. The reason for this is as follows.

"Normal" (Mat) Thermostats: These work by turning the power on and off, such as if you set the temperature at 30 Celsius, it will turn on at 26 Celsius, power until 34 Celsius, turn off, then when it drops to 26 Celsius, repeat. In my opinion they are completely worthless.

Pulse Proportional Thermostats: These are much better, they work by rapidly turning the heat source on and off (pulsing) in a way that maintains the desired temperature in the vivarium dependant on the conditions (proportional). For example if you have the temperature set at 30 Celsius, it will heat until it gets to 30 Celsius and then rapidly (One or twice a second) turn on and off to maintain the temperature. If ambient temperature goes up, it will be on (heating) less, and vice versa for lower ambient temperatures.

Dimming Thermostat: This is what you want. In these stats the power to the heating element is always on, but once the desired temperature is reached the thermostat reduces the power (dims) going to the heater to maintain the temperature. If the temperature drops, it increases the power going to the heater and vice versa for a temperature increase. This means your basking light that provides heat and UV-B will always be on, not flashing on/off like the other thermostats would make it do.

Of course, you have the problem of heating the vivarium at night also, how do you currently do this? Some people use ceramic heaters that are on 24/7 combined with a bright bulb that shines during the day only. Some people use basking lights during the day combined with a heat cable that is on 24/7 with it's own pulse proportional thermostat. Personally, if I were to keep Bearded Dragons, I would probably use a ceramic secondary heater on a pulse-proportional thermostat of it's own set to a lower temperature, so when the basking light goes off and the temperature drops a few degrees, that kicks in and keeps it from getting cold.

Of course, if you have a warm house, and most people do, combined with the fact Beardies like a drop in temperature at night, you probably won't need a secondary heater! Of course the light still needs to go off at night, so, my suggestion is one of two things, either use a timer plug and plug the thermostat into it, that way the thermostat turns off at the right time and the bulb with it, or you can go a little bit fancier and use a HabiStat Night-Eye that, when placed correctly, automatically detects when it's night outside and turns off the thermostat accordingly!

Really, it's up to you, but what you need is most likely a HabiStat Dimming Thermostat.

Hope that helps!


----------

